# Lake Milton



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

I heard yesterday that they are going to be fixing the dam at Milton, and it will be empty for several years when they start, has anyone else heard that? Thanks


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

In for responses on this one


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Haven't heard about that , it was done awhile back, walked around the lake quite a bit then looking around the lake bottom. When it refilled it was bass heaven in all the shoreline grass and reeds, fun times .


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2016/may/18/lake-milton-dam-slated-repair-work/?mobile


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure if they need to drain it completely.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The last time they fixed the dam there still was a lot of water in the northern side , the mud was real bad walking around near the water.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Well I hope that isn't true. That lake has really been great recently.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input, hope they don't have to drain it all the way


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I hope they don't ! My buddy johnboat will go into a state of shock and have to be put on life support.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That small link to the vindicator article mentioned being done in 2018, so something is going to happen.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Snag I think it said to be completed by 2018. From what my buddy told me they are going to start on it in the spring.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

read about earth repairs but did,nt see anything about a draw down.


----------



## Tackolberry (Jul 20, 2016)

TWD67 said:


> I heard yesterday that they are going to be fixing the dam at Milton, and it will be empty for several years when they start, has anyone else heard that? Thanks


i herd they are going to fix the dam , but not draining the lake .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tackolberry said:


> i herd they are going to fix the dam , but not draining the lake .


Not sure they can do one w /o the other!(Sure hope so!) This will make THREE TIMES they've done it in the 40 some years I've been in the area! Maybe , just maybe, they'll get it right this time! Not only is it drained to a trickle, it takes 10 or so additional years to get the fish populations back to just "OK"! I probably won't see that again once they start !


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

From my interpretation of the article posted, it sounds as if all the work is going to be done on the down stream side of the dam. I could see the spill way work possibly affecting the spring water level? Perhaps, depending on rain fall and snow melt of course, the water level may go higher than what it normally would.

As far as the fish populations taking 10 years to get back to being just ok goes ....... that depends on what species of fish you're after. 2 years after they did the major dam repairs in the 80's, or maybe it was the early 90's ...... regardless, the largemouth bass fishing was phenomenal. 20 - 30 fish days were the norm for a few years after.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

With respect to previous repair, as described by the Lake Milton Association:

Lake Milton was drained in 1986, and just the Mahoning River flowed through it. It was a sight to behold. Many people explored the uncovered land looking for artifacts and treasure! During the two years of the repair project, weeds, shrubs and trees grew in the lake bed. In March of 1988, a dedication of the dam was held and the lake started to fill. The lake was stocked with fish and everyone was anxious. But, by May, a drought had set in and the lake was only partially full. For the remainder of that summer Lake Milton remained at a very low water level. By the summer of 1989, the drought had ended and sports enthusiasts were finally able to resume their summer activities on and around Lake Milton.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Another great article about the history of repairs to the Milton dam:

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/03/22/tale-of-another-dam.html


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

After reading the above linked article, I came away with several opinions. 

One is that it is unfortunate what happened to Derrows Lake Milton Marina. Between the govt and the lawyers, she got the short end.

However, the article also quotes the former marina owner lamenting the that fact that there are no longer 47 bars surrounding the lake, and the the boat traffic is less than 10% of what it used to be.

Yes, that is what every lake needs...more drunks and more boats.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

From State of Ohio Emergency Agency:

Discharge from failure of the dam is estimated to be at least 20 times greater than the 1% flood discharge. 

The communities and their distances downstream include Pricetown at 1 mile, Newton Falls at 6 miles, Leavitsburg at 17miles, and Warren at 21.5 miles downstream. 

The extent of dam failure inundation is not known but would be expected to extend beyond Warren. Dam failure losses would be devastating. Dam failure inundation would damage habitable structures, local roads, state routes, industrial properties, and railroads. 

Lake Milton Dam does not have a detailed emergency action plan or inundation mapping.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> From my interpretation of the article posted, it sounds as if all the work is going to be done on the down stream side of the dam. I could see the spill way work possibly affecting the spring water level? Perhaps, depending on rain fall and snow melt of course, the water level may go higher than what it normally would.
> 
> As far as the fish populations taking 10 years to get back to being just ok goes ....... that depends on what species of fish you're after. 2 years after they did the major dam repairs in the 80's, or maybe it was the early 90's ...... regardless, the largemouth bass fishing was phenomenal. 20 - 30 fish days were the norm for a few years after.


Exactly right. With all the brush that had grown in the lake bottom while it was empty, once the lake refilled the baitfish had plenty of cover and their populations went crazy! The ODNR kicked in with some extra LM Bass stocking, and Milton was just gangbusters for bass until all that cover finally rotted away. 

I went out there and walked around when the lake was drained. The bottom surprised me. Lots of sand and firm gravel. Very little muck, at least South of the Rt 18 bridge. And lots of deep water, thought not always where you might expect it. Lots of real deep water right next to shore. 

I don't know how the walleye population recovered after the draining. What I wonder is why Milton and Berlin aren't opportunities for saugeye stocking. No danger to Erie from those impoundments. And, as I understand it, saugeye grow faster and are more willing biters than walleye. I'm sure the ODNR has it's reasons, not that I'd agree with them.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Buckeye walleye most likely came from Berlin dam. When the water is coming out good, we go down and catch some nice ones.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Exactly right. With all the brush that had grown in the lake bottom while it was empty, once the lake refilled the baitfish had plenty of cover and their populations went crazy! The ODNR kicked in with some extra LM Bass stocking, and Milton was just gangbusters for bass until all that cover finally rotted away.
> 
> I went out there and walked around when the lake was drained. The bottom surprised me. Lots of sand and firm gravel. Very little muck, at least South of the Rt 18 bridge. And lots of deep water, thought not always where you might expect it. Lots of real deep water right next to shore.
> 
> I don't know how the walleye population recovered after the draining. What I wonder is why Milton and Berlin aren't opportunities for saugeye stocking. No danger to Erie from those impoundments. And, as I understand it, saugeye grow faster and are more willing biters than walleye. I'm sure the ODNR has it's reasons, not that I'd agree with them.


 Because berlin is one of the only self sustained inland walleye lakes in ohio. Berlin walleye spawn very well. and are able to keep their population at a fishable level. unlike other inland lakes.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ducky152000 said:


> Because berlin is one of the only self sustained inland walleye lakes in ohio. Berlin walleye spawn very well. and are able to keep their population at a fishable level. unlike other inland lakes.


Amazing they can accomplish that given the water level fluctuations that occur some years. OK, I can understand not wanting to monkey with the walleye by introducing a hybrid species. But there was a post a little while back where the ODNR was quoted as saying there were "too many shad" in Berlin. Thus, walleye fishing could be really tough because there is no shortage of food for them. Maybe they need something in there to help eat up some of those shad, but what?

"Nuff said about Berlin. How about Milton as a potential saugeye fishery? Back when the lake was drained and I was walking around out there I don't think I had ever heard of saugeye. Maybe they hadn't been "invented" yet. Before the lake was drained, Milton had the reputation as a crappie/muskie lake. A few LMB and SMB here and there, and a walleye every so often. 

My buddies and I started to figure out the walleye just before the dam was breached. Turns out that Milton was chock full of them! They just weren't always where you might expect. I can remember catching them in 4-5 FOW on a bluebird day with not a cloud in the sky! 

I don't know how well the fishery has come back since refilling. I know the state stuffed a ton of bass in there early on, but don't know if they've done anything with 'eyes.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Walleye fishing is always tough in Berlin, they produce there naturally but the ODNR takes so many out to stock lakes that shouldn't have them. If they didn't do that for 15 years Berlin would be the walleye capital for an inland lake. Sad but true. Milton has a lot of little walleye, I never saw one bigger than 20 inches come out of there personally. ODNR are a bunch of idiots IMO. They are lazy as hell most of the year, yet they get paid. I have sent them videos of people breaking there rules. Never heard a peep back.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Columbus don't care about us fishermen. All them idiots sit on there hands and get paid good money, that we fund.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry about the rant. I am fed up with it all. I live in Berlin Center and send the ODNR and the sheriff's videos of people drinking on the lake and fishing illegally. Waist of time.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shore warrior everyone knows dnr could do a better job a times but we all could do better at times. And imo if youve never seen a walleye over 20" come out of milton you havent caught many walleyes their


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I will defend the odnr a little. They can't cover the ground they need to with the manpower they have. That being said.....the people at the top are making too much.

I personally watched my wife catch a 25 and 26 inch last year in one day. Prety nice for a inland lake.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes they're taking some eggs from Berlin. Giving them a much higher hatch rate in a hatchery then they would ever have in the wild. Then stocking reservoirs in Ohio. BERLIN being one of them. Those idiots...


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Yes they're taking some eggs from Berlin. Giving them a much higher hatch rate in a hatchery then they would ever have in the wild. Then stocking reservoirs in Ohio. BERLIN being one of them. Those idiots...[/QUOTE nothing of the walleye go back in. Them nets take alot of fish out. They through the cat's and carp back in.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

They take the eyes out, the ones that are ready to pop. Take them to the ramp, squeeze the eggs and/or sperm out and return the fish to the lake. Take the eggs to a hatchery. Stock lakes and reservoirs. That's what happens every spring.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

our DNR people do a great job.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

shore warrior said:


> Walleye fishing is always tough in Berlin, they produce there naturally but the ODNR takes so many out to stock lakes that shouldn't have them. If they didn't do that for 15 years Berlin would be the walleye capital for an inland lake. Sad but true. Milton has a lot of little walleye, I never saw one bigger than 20 inches come out of there personally. ODNR are a bunch of idiots IMO. They are lazy as hell most of the year, yet they get paid. I have sent them videos of people breaking there rules. Never heard a peep back.


There is so much misinformation in this rant it is not even funny.

First, to the best of my knowledge, ODNR is not taking walleye from Berlin and physically transporting the fish to some other lake. I believe you are mistaken. What they do is net the walleye in the Spring and milk the eggs from the female fish and then RETURN THE FISH into the water. The eggs are hatched and then used to populate lakes, INCLUDING Berlin. Where do you think Saugeye come from? They mix walleye eggs and Sauger juice in a hatchery, all compliments of those evil ODNR biologists (sarcasm).

Secondly, those ODNR workers that you just disparaged are NOT police officers. They are biologists for goodness sakes. If your neighbor was drunk and peeing in your yard, are you going to send the video of it to a scientist or a cop?

I know ODNR guys and they are super gracious and they do work hard. Without them, you would be dragging your boat down muddy, weed and fallen tree embankments only to fish in a hazardous mess with no game fish opportunity because without management the populations would be wiped out.

You are way off base in your assumption. Yes, government does not always make the best decisions. But you must at least present your rant with a factual argument.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

personally i would love to see the limit on inland lake go down to 4 and 2 fish over 18inch and 2 can be 15-18 . where walleye spawn naturally no fishing from march 1st till april 15 just my opinion . i think if we did that we would catch more limits and bigger fish in a few years .


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

There is certainly an active debate as to whether catching and keeping a spawning walleye is any different than catching and keeping that same fish before it began to spawn. Either way, that fish will not be reproducing any more, regardless of when it was caught.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I spoke with a guy with the state and he said they aren't draining it. If I hear anything new I'll let you know.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

was reading this post about same time I came across this pic. 1916 upstream view of construction of Milton dam. Kinda cool.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

louisvillefisherman said:


> There is so much misinformation in this rant it is not even funny.
> 
> First, to the best of my knowledge, ODNR is not taking walleye from Berlin and physically transporting the fish to some other lake. I believe you are mistaken. What they do is net the walleye in the Spring and milk the eggs from the female fish and then RETURN THE FISH into the water. The eggs are hatched and then used to populate lakes, INCLUDING Berlin. Where do you think Saugeye come from? They mix walleye eggs and Sauger juice in a hatchery, all compliments of those evil ODNR biologists (sarcasm).
> 
> ...


They do not release any of the baby eye's into Berlin. They do put the old ones back. ODNR rules the lake, they tell me what and what I can't do on the lake, so your saying no need to listen to them?? Imagine what Berlin wold be like without them messing with it.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2016/mar/12/walleye-nets-are-sure-sign-of-spring/?print. Nuff said.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

If you want to see them nets in action, search out a video posted by member ezbite. He had a ride along video from mosquito when odnr was tending the nets. Awesome little video. There's some BIG eyes caught on that video.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Found it. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thre...-nets-at-mosquito-with-the-odnr-video.295568/


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

shore warrior said:


> They do not release any of the baby eye's into Berlin. They do put the old ones back. ODNR rules the lake, they tell me what and what I can't do on the lake, so your saying no need to listen to them?? Imagine what Berlin wold be like without them messing with it.


I am going to try my best not to insult you when I tell you that you are so off base it is not even funny.

First of all, you are flat out WRONG. According to ODNR , not only do those "baby eyes" get put into Berlin, they do it by the **MILLIONS**.

In 2015 alone ODNR put over 3 million (3,132,000 for that matter) walleye fry into Berlin.

In 2014 it was 2,162,000. In 2013 it was 2,274,000. In it was 2012 3,145,000.

So Shore Warrior, just in the 4 years alone ODNR has stocked well over 10 MILLION WALLEYE into Berlin lake alone!!!!!! 10 FREEKING MILLION!!!!!!!

So, yes Shore Warrior, lets image what Berlin would be like without them. In fact, I will first give you the opportunity to describe to us what YOU think the walleye fishing would be like at Berlin if ODNR had not put in 10 MILLION walleye in the lake over the past 4 years.

Go ahead, I am sure we will all be anxiously waiting for your informed opinion.

BTW: While Berlin has a "small" natural reproduction, walleye are not natural to the Mahoning River (Berlin) therefor without ODNR there would be NO WALLEYE to begin with, so keep that in mind when you reply back with your incredible insight on how wonderful things would be if our wildlife managers stopped managing.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was at Milton this afternoon and while down near the dam noticed a bunch of people at the dam. Looked like state vehicles and US Corp trucks. 3 guys in the fence and 5 more on the dam. Must be getting close.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am going to try my best not to insult you when I tell you that you are so off base it is not even funny.
> 
> First of all, you are flat out WRONG. According to ODNR , not only do those "baby eyes" get put into Berlin, they do it by the **MILLIONS**.
> 
> ...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

well said, nice you have the right info to pass on to all of us, thank you Louisvillefisherman


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am going to try my best not to insult you when I tell you that you are so off base it is not even funny.
> 
> First of all, you are flat out WRONG. According to ODNR , not only do those "baby eyes" get put into Berlin, they do it by the **MILLIONS**.
> 
> ...


Sorry for coming off as a jerk, had a few beers in me and I am just saying what I have been told by my neighbors. A few things I do know for sure how ever is I go to northern Ontario every winter snowmobiling. There lakes way up north are choked full of nice eye's. I know not much fishing pressure, but they let them spawn naturally and there full of predator fish to the walleye also. Out of the 10 million they put in Berlin, how many do you think made it? Waste of money IMO. The lake needs a good cleansing of the cat fish for any chance for the walleye to get bigger than a fry. So many cats in that lake it's not funny. Most people catch them and through them back. Including me. Let's make Berlin great again, and start eating catfish. Shore warrior approved this message.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> There is so much misinformation in this rant it is not even funny.
> 
> First, to the best of my knowledge, ODNR is not taking walleye from Berlin and physically transporting the fish to some other lake. I believe you are mistaken. What they do is net the walleye in the Spring and milk the eggs from the female fish and then RETURN THE FISH into the water. The eggs are hatched and then used to populate lakes, INCLUDING Berlin. Where do you think Saugeye come from? They mix walleye eggs and Sauger juice in a hatchery, all compliments of those evil ODNR biologists (sarcasm).
> 
> ...


Yup! They do the exact same thing at Mosquito, and it hasn't seemed to have hurt the 'eye fishing there. As far as netting the fish and actually trucking them to other lakes, can you imagine what that would cost? Now THERE would be a total waste of money. Much harder to do than transporting buckets of fertilized eggs to a hatchery!

I have my disagreements with the ODNR from time to time, but at least I try to base my arguments on facts.

EDIT: Just saw your last post Shore Warrior, and I fully understand. There have been times when I had a bourbon too many and went off! No problems.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yup! They do the exact same thing at Mosquito, and it hasn't seemed to have hurt the 'eye fishing there. As far as netting the fish and actually trucking them to other lakes, can you imagine what that would cost? Now THERE would be a total waste of money. Much harder to do than transporting buckets of fertilized eggs to a hatchery!
> 
> I have my disagreements with the ODNR from time to time, but at least I try to base my arguments on facts.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw your last post Shore Warrior, and I fully understand. There have been times when I had a bourbon too many and went off! No problems.


Yeah buckeyebowman thanks for understanding. I need to stop reading the Canadian reports, from a different site. We all got screwed so far this year. At least i did. Warm winter and now hardly any rain over here. The lake is about at winter pool. Almost 7 feet down today!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Not looking to stir the pot, but you can't compare ANY northern Ontario pristine lake to any man made hole in the ground in our home state. No disrespect to our home state or our inland lakes. I love them both.


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

Ignorance is a beautiful thing, it allow for facts to never get in the way of an uniformed argument.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> our DNR people do a great job.


Yes they do.. And be thankful. Up in Ontario Canada they have there dnr that doesn't stock nearly as many fish in the whole Providence as we do hear in Ohio in one lake... I know there are several private fish hatcheries up there that can sustain the local lakes in their area. But as our dnr takes care of our lakes I say they do a great job.. I say this because I generally catch fish most every time I go out. Not say it to brag but if the statements against the dnr are based on what an individual catches than it might be do to how the individual is trying to catch them not the dnr..just my opinion


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

everyone is entitled to their opinion its just that mine is right .lol. but i do agree the state does the best it can with the money it has . and survival rate of fry is less than 10% fish stocked 2-4 inchs 25% im not sure where i read that but it was on some ohio website a few years ago .those are keppers in about 4 years i think.all i do know is if they keep doing what they been doing we will all have fish in our freezres


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

shore warrior said:


> Sorry for coming off as a jerk, had a few beers in me


We all have bad days. Way to man up though. Good luck out there!


----------

